# physician owned groups versus hospitals



## firecoins (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2008802190361

My per-diem job is for Westerchester E.M.S. which is owned by the same network as Northern Westchester and White Plains hospital and has a contract with the physician owned group Westchester Medical Group.  We do transfers for the hospitals and emergency transfers for the medical group.   My volunteer corp and other per diem job bring 911 jobs to Good Samaritan.

I like the idea of physician owned groups but it is hurting the hospitals.  Physician owned groups don't have ERs but take away profit centers for the hospitals.  We lost a major hospital in NJ and now find NJ based 911 ambulances brining patients across the border to NY hospitals increasing ER workload and increasing the length of an ambulance call.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have seen this introduced several years ago. HMO groups would test market a device (CT/MRI, Sports Orthopedics Clinics, etc) to see the validity & possible profitability then purchase it themselves and thus reducing the usage of the device, costing the hospitals millions. 

What I am seeing now, is physician group hospitals that will only take private or insurance payers. 

It has became a problem with trauma care within my state. Such as almost all the neurosurgeons have removed themselves from trauma care (since most trauma patients do not pay). They have build themselves a a speciality hospital and now only take such cases. Trauma involving neuro cases are on rotational call and this leads into complications and delay. Apparently this is becoming a common event. 

Even most ER physicians are no longer employed by the hospital but rather "ER Groups". Definitely, has reduced the loyalty to the medical community which usually involves EMS. 

R/r 911


----------



## rgnoon (Feb 20, 2008)

> We lost a major hospital in NJ and now find NJ based 911 ambulances brining patients across the border to NY hospitals increasing ER workload and increasing the length of an ambulance call.


Its good to know that we're not the only ones seeing major increases in ER Loads. I just came form a lecture at a pretty prominent hospital in the northwest corner of the county where we lost that hospital (I'm sure that you can figure out which one), they state that during the month of January the number of patients seen in the ER was up 19.3% over last January.

I just hope that the situation you have described does not significantly detract from the potential earnings of these hospitals as they are obviously a very vital part of our community.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 20, 2008)

I was referring to Pasckack Valley's closing.


----------



## rgnoon (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, their closing has had a huge impact on EMS and ED operations and traffic throughout the county.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 20, 2008)

rgnoon said:


> Yes, their closing has had a huge impact on EMS and ED operations and traffic throughout the county.



across state lines too.

A couple of weeks ago I working an MVA.  It was the day it snowed. A car burst into flames and blocked a major route to Nyack Hospital.  We had to help a Northvale?  rig wth Hackensack medics in tow going code three get around the accident


----------



## rgnoon (Feb 20, 2008)

It has been so difficult for many of those communities, and Good Sam is now often the closest facility for them. On top of that Hackensack, Valley and Englewood are diverting from their EDs at record rates due to their heightened patient volume. I know many people who are keeping their fingers crossed that HUMC will step in and open up a facility at the old Pascack Site.


----------



## BruceD (Feb 24, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> ...
> It has became a problem with trauma care within my state. Such as almost all the neurosurgeons have removed themselves from trauma care (since most trauma patients do not pay).



I'm not sure about your state, but this may be more related to the incidence of jackpot lawsuits against neurosurgeons as well, since traumatic injuries are relatively likely to 'go bad' and thus 'go to court'.


----------



## rgnoon (Feb 28, 2008)

Brian, I'm sure that you will be happy to hear that HUMC has won a bid for the old Pascack Valley facilities. 

Today's Bergen Record: http://www.northjersey.com/news/health/Med_center_school_win_Pascack_bid.html

Hopefully this ought to lighten the load of the surrounding EDs, even if we have to wait until august.


----------



## Jon (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw a link to a copy of this article in my email today http://www.orthosupersite.com/view.asp?rID=26714

Some of these "physician-owned hospitals" are stand-alone surgery centers and other facilities... they really don't have an ED. I agree this is a problem. Philadelphia lost one of their Level 1 Trauma Centers a few years back, when Tenet decided to close it down. It was initially taken over by a physician group, but then the hospital had to shut down 6 months later. I think it may now have a outpatient surgery center, but I'm not sure.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 6, 2008)

rgnoon said:


> Brian, I'm sure that you will be happy to hear that HUMC has won a bid for the old Pascack Valley facilities.
> 
> Today's Bergen Record: http://www.northjersey.com/news/health/Med_center_school_win_Pascack_bid.html
> 
> Hopefully this ought to lighten the load of the surrounding EDs, even if we have to wait until august.



good news.  I am sure the ER nurses in Hackensack, Valley and Bergen Medical will be alot happier once it opens.


----------

